# Firefox 5 released



## kobaj (Jun 23, 2011)

I honestly didn't believe my brother when he told me Firefox 5 was released. That is to say, not a beta. Straight up 5.0

Though doesn't look like it has too many differences between 4. 



> Although, Firefox 4 introduced lots of impressive features over its earlier release, Firefox 5 only adds minor improvements and few new UI features. Two such notable features are the “Do Not Track” button and channel switcher in Firefox 5...



Strange to see Firefox 5 released so soon after 4?
No real news or advertising on the matter either?
So I guess discussion?

EDIT: Just discovered app tabs with FF5. Goodbye bookmarks bar, I am in love.


----------



## mihir (Jun 23, 2011)

That is fast.
They might have discovered some big fault or back door in Firefox 4 and covered it completely by releasing a new edition before it gets out or something. 

It is really weird this close releases.There must be something else than just an upgrade.
Since their development team could have incorporated the same in 4 also but they didn't and they couldn't have just come up with some more ideas and decided that it was worth a release rather than just some revision.


----------



## linkin (Jun 23, 2011)

They are following chrome with the bastardised version numbers 

A few cumulative updates != new version. This could have easily just been 4.1

Updated though, doesn't seem any different.


----------



## Hsv_Man (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone found the release notes on Firefox 5 yet? To see what has really changed.


----------



## alexr1090 (Jun 23, 2011)

Intersting, I'm not sure what changed in this version but whatever it is I have it now


----------



## tremmor (Jun 23, 2011)

It is faster. Problem is a lot of pluggins could not be used. I went back to 3.6 for now and will wait.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Jun 23, 2011)

Thy just moved to a more Chrome-like versioning system. New firefox version out every time I restart *sigh*


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the plugins and extensions to work.



Hsv_Man said:


> Has anyone found the release notes on Firefox 5 yet? To see what has really changed.



http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/5.0/releasenotes/


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 23, 2011)

I found 4 to be a bit buggy and crashed often, hopefully this fixes that.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 23, 2011)

Seems they are going to make every update into a new version.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Quiltface said:


> I found 4 to be a bit buggy and crashed often, hopefully this fixes that.



I found it to be hardly buggy at all. The beta was only slightly buggy but FF4 works perfectly.


----------



## pwlljakob (Jun 23, 2011)

kobaj said:


> I honestly didn't believe my brother when he told me Firefox 5 was released. That is to say, not a beta. Straight up 5.0
> 
> Though doesn't look like it has too many differences between 4.
> 
> ...


Internet Explorer 9 Seems To Work Pretty Well Too,
I Use FF5 And IE9, IE8 Was Just Too Complicated... I Hate Goole Chrome As Well...


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 23, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I found it to be hardly buggy at all. The beta was only slightly buggy but FF4 works perfectly.



thats interesting, when i ran 3.x i dont think it ever crashed on me...just about right after i upgraded to 4 i had problems with it.


----------



## pwlljakob (Jun 23, 2011)

Quiltface said:


> thats interesting, when i ran 3.x i dont think it ever crashed on me...just about right after i upgraded to 4 i had problems with it.



Yeah I Know right? I Acctually DOWNGRADED back to 3.x until the next release, i am now using IE9 Though...


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 23, 2011)

hopefully ff5 fixes some of that... i dont think i can go back to IE as my default browser... been using FF for a long time... started back when they just had the mozilla browser.


----------



## OvenMaster (Jun 24, 2011)

And just think... FF v6(!) is scheduled to be released in August!
As long as Mozilla insists on mimicking Chrome, I'll stick with v3.6.17, thank you very much.


----------



## kobaj (Jun 24, 2011)

Man, I don't understand why everyone is sticking with 3.6, imho its sooooooo slow, and the top url/tab/etc bar of 3.6 takes up so much precious screen space! I kind of understand the fact that not all addons work with 5, but at least update to 4!


----------



## Hsv_Man (Jun 24, 2011)

I got an auto update to firefox 5 the same day this thread came out so as soon as Firefox 5 was released all users on firefox 4 got an auto update to 5 straight away. They mustn't have changed much.


----------



## OvenMaster (Jun 26, 2011)

kobaj said:


> Man, I don't understand why everyone is sticking with 3.6, imho its sooooooo slow, and the top url/tab/etc bar of 3.6 takes up so much precious screen space! I kind of understand the fact that not all addons work with 5, but at least update to 4!


I hate the look of FF4 and 5. It looks and acts too much like Chrome, and it's very awkward and unnatural and clumsy for me to use. I've used Netscape/Mozilla/Firefox since 1998 and I'm used to it for my work. Why are they screwing up a good thing? Change for change's sake, IMO.


----------



## Troncoso (Jun 26, 2011)

OvenMaster said:


> I hate the look of FF4 and 5. It looks and acts too much like Chrome, and it's very awkward and unnatural and clumsy for me to use. I've used Netscape/Mozilla/Firefox since 1998 and I'm used to it for my work. Why are they screwing up a good thing? Change for change's sake, IMO.



You know you can actually change the settings to the point that it looks just like the old firefox. As soon as I saw how 4 looked I looked through every setting to change it to look the same. That was actually a plus for me. While they tried something new with the layout, they still give us the option to have it look the way it use too


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Jun 26, 2011)

> While they tried something new with the layout


It was new when Chrome did it.


----------



## Troncoso (Jun 26, 2011)

hackapelite said:


> It was new when Chrome did it.



Yeah and it was also new for firefox when they first did it


----------

